# 96 240sx tach problems



## 1996240sx (May 12, 2007)

My tach has stopped working on my 96 240sx 2.4. Where is the sensor located or how does the tach receive info from the engine?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There is no tach sensor; the tach receives it's signal data from the ECU.

Either the tach has gone bad or the harness connectors have a bad connection.


----------



## 1996240sx (May 12, 2007)

Where is the connector for the ecu? I have a chilton manual, but I cannot find the tachometer plug, etc... Thanks


----------

